

Perl on Google App Engine - soundsop
http://brad.livejournal.com/2388824.html

======
mdasen
There are a few things I would take from this:

Google has some interest in having other programming languages on AppEngine,
but not a lot.

It's a lot harder to implement another language on AppEngine than most of the
world thinks.

